

Show HN - Review19's Collaborative Decision Making (Very early preview) - factorialboy
http://review19.com

======
anuragm
I like the simplicity of the whole thing. There are some navigational issues
which would make it more intuitive. Like if I'm browsing an item within a
project, clicking on the project name at the top should take me back to
project root.

~~~
factorialboy
Yep, the project tracking module needs some tightening up. Thoughts on the
collaborative decision making module?

------
calydon
Factorialboy - it looks interesting although I can't get it to work on our
office browser which is a bit outdated (FF6.1). It works well in Chrome.

~~~
factorialboy
Thanks, haven't tested in FF6 to be honest. It uses Socket.io that may have
browser / firewall specific issues as well.

Anyway, tech issues aside, what do you think of the product itself?

------
factorialboy
Any body likes? Eagerly waiting feedback from elite HN hackers.. :-)

Newbie entrepreneur, please be gentle.. haha

